# The lone cobia



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Was at pensacola pier to day and watched a cobia come up off the bottom to eat a Gotcha jig on a bass rod with 12lb mono. This fish was caught by Mrs. Trish. It took her 1hour and 15 minutes to land her 34lb cobia. It was a slow day, but managed to get some spainsh on my buddies fun set up consisting of a bait caster on a 2ft rod.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man I bet that fight was a blast! & probably even more nerve wrecking!


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Watched the video on fb earlier. Nice cobia. Congrats on her first 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

saw the video on FB. very lucky the fish wasn't lost at the gaff.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I was there and it was getting intense! Glad she got it in but wish there were some more fish caught. A lot of sheep head out there though


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice light tackle cobe!!! did that on a pomp jig a few years ago and it's a blast but nerve racking at the pier!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job by her!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Fighting fish on light tackle is fun. Nice fish.

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Her husband has been trying for 4 years to get his first and she got her first by accident


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's awesome, hope she got a decent picture with the fish and pole used together. Can someone post amlinkmto the video, no fb.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice cobe, congrats to her


----------

